# Former Mavericks All-Star Mark Aguirre falls at gym, in stable condition



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Former Maverick great Mark Aguirre was hospitalized Wednesday after falling ill at a Plano athletic club, but reports that he had an apparent heart attack were inaccurate, according to former Mavericks' general manager Frank Zaccanelli.
> 
> Aguirre, one of the greatest players in the team's history, apparently had a circulation problem while he was working out on a treadmill, according to Zaccanelli, who remains a close friend of Aguirre's.
> 
> ...


http://mavsblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2011/03/former-maverick-mark-aguirre-falls-ill-a.html


----------

